# Fisch an der Luft, wie lange?



## CoolNiro (3. Juli 2008)

Heute ist etwas komisches passiert.

Mein Nachbar hat heute auf seinem Rasen einen
schönen, ca. 17cm großen weißroten __ Goldfisch
gefunden und er zappelte noch.

Er hat Ihn sofort in einen Eimer und zu mir gebracht.
Da schwimmt er jetzt im Quarantänebecken ziemlich
zerfleddert. Vermutlich hat Ihn eine Katze spazieren
getragen, aber er ist relativ munter und frisst sogar.

Das Kuriose: von mir stammt er nicht und im näheren
Umkreis hat niemand einen Teich. Wie lange kann so
ein Goldfisch an der Luft überleben?

Wie kann ich sicherstellen, das er nicht schon krank
war als Ihn sein Räuber erwischt hat, bevor er bei mir
ein schönes Zuhause bekommt?

Wie lange sollte ich Ihn separieren?

Danke für Tips
Gruß
Andy


----------



## AMR (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch an der Luft, wie lange?*

hey

ich weiss nicht , aber vllt wäre ein salzbad nicht verkehrt 

...denn er hat bestimmt sehr viele wunden die anfangen zu verpilzen... das sieht mand ann erst ein paar tage später welches ausmaß das hat.
deswegen warscheinlich direkt schon desinfizieren falls das geht. 
ich bin mir da aber nicht sicher! 

ausserdem kann salz etwas stress bei den fischn abbauen^^


----------



## tattoo_hh (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch an der Luft, wie lange?*

da sagst das bei dir in der nähe keine teiche sind... da tippe ich mal das ein __ reiher hat ihn fallen lassen.  ich gleube nicht das eine katze ein fisch stundenlang spazieren trägt.... obwohl 17cm schluckt ein reiher ja so weg....


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch an der Luft, wie lange?*

Ich denke auch eher an einen Vogel... 
vielleicht als Futter für den Nachwuchs !? 
Also 4-6 Wochen würd ich den in Quarantäne halten. 

Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch an der Luft, wie lange?*

Vielleicht eine Elster, da gibts hier einige. 
__ Reiher hab ich in 30 Jahren noch keinen gesehn.

Wie lange darf das Salzbad den dauern?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Rowena (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch an der Luft, wie lange?*

Hallo,
hier im Folgenden, eine genaue Anleitung, für eine Salzbehandlung

http://www.koi-information.de/html/body_salzbehandlung__durchfuhren_.html

VG Rowena


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch an der Luft, wie lange?*

Hallo Rowena,

danke, aber Fetzi (so heist er jetzt) ging es nach 5 Tagen
Salzbad wieder gut und er schwimmt fröhlich mit allen
anderen wieder im Teich, frisst fleißig und ist richtig happy 

Gruß
Andy


----------

